# w8's Motivation 101 class



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

So we have used "Teen Midol", "Smurf talk"......"Dropped your uterus. my dog can do that w8, You can't do that.....etc"  We have even handed a person a feminine hygeine product before a max set, LOL


But I wanted to ask w8 something:

Would you, never mind the "would you".....can you find a 'Jelly Donut" I want you to get one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

w8ing for a YES, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

You want me to find a jelly donut?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Yes...can you, this is important?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

ok...yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Good...then I want you to take this Jelly Donut.....and I want you to squeeze out all of the Jelly

Can you do that?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

uh...sure


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

OK...good, very good

I hope you squeezed HARD  

Now turn it sideways

K...with me, can you do that?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

I think you're mental but ok.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Excellent 

Now right before you do Bi's today......I want you to take this Jelly-free Jelly Donut...and having turned it sideways....I WANT YOU TO...













 Shove it up your CANDYASS!

  




(Courtesy of The Rock......brought to you by Dr. Pain)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Funny but I don't get it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

Motiv8ing eh?   p

Get MAD, but don't stay mad...use it! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Funny but I don't get it, lol.




This ADD thing is worse than I suspected


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Alright then sycho:

lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> This ADD thing is worse than I suspected



 now that was funny, lmao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

The Donut store is at the corner of CandyASS and RudiPOO in the real story! LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay ...I still think you're psycho...and now I think you may be a little imbalanced    LOL....j/k, you're funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

------><--------


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

LOL 

Is this staying???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

It's up to you, can be moved if you want?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

No..it's fine


----------

